# Calling all test readers!



## Livvy

I see a vvfaint line but I think it may be an evap. Thoughts?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it too!


----------



## Tripltemum3

I can see it too! 

Good luck for your next test!


----------



## Livvy

I can’t see any color and it only inverts a little so I’m really not sure! I have had a very weird cycle, and am currently spotting at cd18, and have been for 3-4 days. If I’m pg I ovulated very early this cycle.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I hope that you get some answers soon


----------



## Livvy

I unwrapped another and I can see an indent line without even taking it. So guessing it’s just that.


----------



## Rach87

@Livvy I rarely ever go on the testing gallery but came on today to see you! Lol hate to say it but FRER are trash lately - always seem to have faint lines now. But keep us updated!


----------



## Livvy

Oh hey Rach!! :D wondered if anyone I knew would be on here! We’re definitely not trying atm so… we’ll see!


----------



## Livvy

Also I didn’t know about FRER— guess I’ll be sticking to cheapies now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yeah FRER have really gone downhill :(


----------



## Kiwiberry

The clear blue red dye are pretty good imo. Worth a try since FRER are no good atm.


----------



## Livvy

So it was definitely just an indent. Man, back when I had my first kiddos any line on an FRER was a definite BFP!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------

